# Picky Eater



## Bliss

My Maltese has been on Wellness ever since I've had her and she likes the Wellness Small Breed mix. The only thing is, she won't eat that in the morning for her meal and only likes it later in the day and if I was to leave it to that she wouldn't be eating enough throughout the day. She used to be on wet food as well when she was a puppy so I bought her the adult one but she won't touch any of it and I've tried various of flavors. We recently started giving her some boiled chicken breast in the mornings and she loves it! If it was up to her, she would eat pounds of it at a time but I don't want to give her too much because she is so small, don't want her to get stomach aches.

Well my problem lies in that I'm not sure if she's getting all the vitamins she needs. I give her one Natural Balance Healthy Bones Turkey, Oatmeal & Cranberry treat a day which is packed with vitamins and she eats a nice portion of her Wellness mix in the evening but is it okay to give her the boiled chicken in the morning everyday?

I have read many of the homemade threads on here but just want some more input. It would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Sylie

I have known children who were picky eaters and had their moms running in circles to please them. I have never known a dog who really was picky unless they were catered to and over-fed. Give her healthful food. She will eat it when she is hungry...I think. Maybe you are giving her too much...it is hard to imagine the tiny amount they really need. What MiMi gets twice a day I could swallow in two bites.


----------



## yeagerbum

my Yeager also doesn't eat much breakfast or through-out the day, he eats the majority of his food right before he sleeps, I think he gets enough nutrition because if he's hungry he would eat more breakfast on the second day. oh and he's eating Wellness Core, I find that he seems to prefer this over the Small Breed Mix.


----------



## jmm

Feed twice a day with the food down for no more than 20 minutes. If they don't eat, pull it up and no food or treats until the next meal. I don't have any problem with a little chicken or wet food on top or feeding canned food only. Chicken alone is not balanced and your dog has likely learned to hold out to get the good stuff.


----------



## Bliss

Sylie said:


> She will eat it when she is hungry...I think..


I try to keep the attitude of if she's hungry, she'll eat but I don't want her stubbornness to cause her to become hypoglycemic.


----------



## Bliss

yeagerbum said:


> my Yeager also doesn't eat much breakfast or through-out the day, he eats the majority of his food right before he sleeps, I think he gets enough nutrition because if he's hungry he would eat more breakfast on the second day. oh and he's eating Wellness Core, I find that he seems to prefer this over the Small Breed Mix.


That's exactly how my dog is! By the way Yeager is such a cutie!


----------



## Bliss

jmm said:


> Feed twice a day with the food down for no more than 20 minutes. If they don't eat, pull it up and no food or treats until the next meal. I don't have any problem with a little chicken or wet food on top or feeding canned food only. Chicken alone is not balanced and your dog has likely learned to hold out to get the good stuff.


Maltese are grazers which means they eat a little, walk around, then come back and eat a little more. We always have a bowl of kibble available to her and she'll eat a few throughout the day until she has a full meal in the evening. My vet said that is normal for Maltese, they aren't expected to chow down in a short amount of time.


----------



## jmm

Free feeding creates behavior-based picky eating habits. If you have a super tiny dog, feeding more frequent meals is the best way to know how much the dog is taking in on a regular basis. Unless the dog has a health problem, they will not starve themselves and can learn to eat scheduled meals. Leaving any moistened food out for any length of time is not healthy as the food will go rancid. 
Maltese are dogs...which can be taught any eating habits we prefer. If grazing is not working for your dog to take in adequate nutrition, change the behavior.


----------



## pammy4501

I free fed my Lola when she was a puppy. I have discoverd now that I have three dogs, that free feeding creates all types of problems. (The least of which is that Lola will eat all the food that the others leave) I have adopted the JMM method. Believe me, I put those dishes down, and all of that food is GONE within 10 minutes, maybe less. I feed good quality food that they find exciting. Two meals a day, all food consumed with no left overs. They also get treats during the day, some from treat dispensing toys. Everyone is healthy and happy.


----------



## Maltbabe

*Wellness*

I used to feed buffalo blue but they pooped too much. I changed to Wellnes they are doing great on it.

If she likes chicken perhaps you should shred some chicken and mix it with the dry.

I also make house food with sweet potatoes, chicken breast, green beans and carrots. THEY LOVE THIS I put a tablespoon over the 1/2 cup of the wellness and they devour it. I also make the same soup with tilapia I boil the sweet potatoes, sparagus or green beans and I cook the tilapia separately in a pan with a little butter ( spray ) or olive oil. Once I have put everything through the blender I sprinkle the fish or chicken on top and I freeze for the week in half a cup glad containers.

For snacks they get soda crackers ( NO SALT ) with beanut butter, apples, watermelon or bananas and of course their yogurt . Hope this helps! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bliss

pammy4501 said:


> I free fed my Lola when she was a puppy. I have discoverd now that I have three dogs, that free feeding creates all types of problems. (The least of which is that Lola will eat all the food that the others leave) I have adopted the JMM method. Believe me, I put those dishes down, and all of that food is GONE within 10 minutes, maybe less. I feed good quality food that they find exciting. Two meals a day, all food consumed with no left overs. They also get treats during the day, some from treat dispensing toys. Everyone is healthy and happy.


What is the good, quality food called?


----------



## pammy4501

Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food

This is what I have been feeding my dogs for awhile now. It is dehydrated. I gave up kibble totally. Happy that I did. I make it up at night before I go to bed. I divide it into two meals for the three of them. They gobble this food. They have never been so heathy. My Lola has had a number of chronic health issues, and on this food, her labs have been great. She is energetic and happy.


----------



## Bliss

pammy4501 said:


> Only Natural Pet EasyRaw Grain-Free Dehydrated Dog Food
> 
> This is what I have been feeding my dogs for awhile now. It is dehydrated. I gave up kibble totally. Happy that I did. I make it up at night before I go to bed. I divide it into two meals for the three of them. They gobble this food. They have never been so heathy. My Lola has had a number of chronic health issues, and on this food, her labs have been great. She is energetic and happy.


Thanks for the link!


----------



## socalyte

I've been trying to change Cozette over to the same food because of Pam's endorsement. I don't know if I am trying to change it too fast (usually about a tablespoon at a time) but she seemed to get an upset tummy if I change her to any commercial food other than the Blue Buffalo. 

I tried her on kibble half a day and at night a mix of chicken, sweet potato, potato, green beans apple and blueberries. But the next day she won't eat at all and will hold out until I give her the "real" food at night. At three pounds, I do worry about hypoglycemia. I like the idea of the food being more like real food than only kibble, and what Pam recommends would be a lot easier than making up a new batch of real food myself every night.


----------

